# Sad Morning



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Woke up this moring to this, I knew it was coming he hadnt been eating and was breathing heavily, I had been medicating with paraguard and had added a aerator. I've had this fish for 9 years. This sucks makes me want to sell everything i have


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

R.I.P.









Looks like he had some awesome colors on him too. Sorry to hear...


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow man... sorry for your loss... 9 years of keeping the same fish is something...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sorry for your loss


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

9 years! that is horrible........


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

your a loyal piranha owner . props to you but sorry for your loss


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea man, few people can say they've had the same fish for 9 years. I can't imagine what a fixture he and his tank was in your place...sorry to hear man


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

sorry to hear Scott, RIP..


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow...that really sucks... rip for that beautiful P


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

9 years is a good run.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with icm. Props for sharing your home & giving that fish 9 good years. You should be happy. His awesome coloration n long life is proof that he had a great life with you BA20, you should be proud. Remember the 9 years not the last 2days.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

so sorry mate..it was a beautiful fish


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damn that sucks. My oldest red will be 8 this fall.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, he looks bloated cant say why he died, maybe old age?


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

So sad, im so sorry to hear RIP.

im guessing old age aswell especially if he wasnt a baby when you first got him?
what's the typical lifespan of a spilo?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Soul Assassin said:


> Sorry for your loss, he looks bloated cant say why he died, maybe old age?


Bloated could mean several issues. Gas built up from death, imploded eggs, parasite, poor diet that damaged the liver overtime. Doubt age had anything to do with it.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Very sorry to hear your fish died man. I got one you could replace him with in your tank lol.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

That really sucks mate... especially after 9 years


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

That sucks.

My advise is to do what I did this last time...
Get yourself a new one right away. Shipping costs are ridiculously low right now so take advantage and get something that you've had your eye on.
Won't replace what you had but will give you something to look forward to.

Good job keeping him for such a good stretch. It'd be better to see you stick around in this hobby....not alot out there that are willing to commit like that.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

He was swimming up top yesterday so we added a aerator, I dosed Paraguard for several days prior in case of a bacterial infection. His diet was mainly tilapia soakd in Vitachem with pellits stuffed occasionally. Im guessing he died last night some time and when we checked on him this morning he had bloated up.









Thanks Lifer


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ba20 said:


> He was swimming up top yesterday so we added a aerator, I dosed Paraguard for several days prior in case of a bacterial infection. His diet was mainly tilapia soakd in Vitachem with pellits stuffed occasionally. Im guessing he died last night some time and when we checked on him this morning he had bloated up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Mainly"? What else has the fish been eating aside from the pellets and tilapia? This info might help others.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Also if you have fish frozen would you like to donate to science?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Occasionally fresh catfish and crappie fillets once thoroughly checked for worms. Frank i would have if id have known sooner, hell i would have even paid for the overnight dry ice shipping. Unfortunely he has been in the trash in a zip lock since this morning


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ba20 said:


> Occasionally fresh catfish and crappie fillets once thoroughly checked for worms. Frank i would have if id have known sooner, hell i would have even paid for the overnight dry ice shipping. Unfortunely he has been in the trash in a zip lock since this morning


OK. Well don't know if fish is already spoiled. I have a topic in opefe p science forum.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow man sorry.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

breaks my heart


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

No bueno... That was definitely a beast


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

....Sorry for your loss, Ba20!...That was a kick ass specimen you had there!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow sorry for your loss bro


----------

